# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  Blogs en AgroFórum.pe

## Bruno Cillóniz

La sección de Blogs en AgroFórum -que encentran en el menú principal- le permite a cada uno de nuestros usuarios registrados crear y administrar su propio blog personal dentro de nuestra página web. Así, los usuarios pueden crear sus blogs como personas naturales o como empresas, para que allí publiquen toda la información que es relevante para ustedes y sus seguidores. Esta sección es muy útil para aquellos Ing. Agrónomos, especialistas u opinólogos que suelen publicar artículos técnicos, políticos, etc; o para las empresas que deseen tener un espacio exclusivo dentro de AgroFórum para ofrecer sus productos, servicios, eventos, etc. 
A través de este tema estaremos dando más detalles de cómo administrar adecuadamente sus blogs, para que así puedan sacarle mayor provecho a esta opción que ya es del agrado de muchos de ustedes para publicar información en AgroFórum.pe. 
Cualquier consulta al respecto, estamos para ayudarlos.  :Wink: Temas similares: 1er Sorteo AgroFórum - Twitter 3er Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe Nuevos temas en foros y blogs serán publicados en nuestras páginas de Facebook y Twitter IV Aniversario de AgroFórum.pe Críticas a AgroFórum.pe

----------

